# Test and Npp advice



## Dan0001 (Oct 10, 2015)

First post.

Looking for advice. I've used gear on and off for years but I could do with advice on which brand to use next cycle

I'm looking to do a 8 week cycle if test prop and Npp prop. 500 mg of each a week.

I have access to Apollo and Sphinx any thoughts on these?

thanks


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I've used Apollo test e and Npp blend with Deca. Worked very well.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Currently running Apollo Test E and NPP getting some good results, I would run it longer than 8 weeks though , Really kicked in around week 4/5


----------



## Dan0001 (Oct 10, 2015)

I thought the Npp would kick in about week 2 ? Normal Decca take about 8 weeks to get going.

I'm just looking for a short course with no orals.


----------



## Dan0001 (Oct 10, 2015)

Bump

any advice on an alternative lab or course duration.


----------

